# Sticky  Reward-based training, a reading list



## JE-UK

I have shamelessly nicked this off the Get Jordan Shelley Off the BBC Facebook comments, but someone has so conveniently put such a good list together!

----------------------

category 1 : general books
Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know: What Dogs Think and Know by Alexandra Horowitz
Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs by Suzanne Clothier
How dogs learn by Burch and Bailey
Excel-Erated Learning: Explaining in Plain English How Dogs Learn and How Best to Teach Them by Pamela J. Reid
Dog Language by Roger Abrantes
On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas
Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide: Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog by Brenda Aloff
Understanding the Silent Communication of Dogs by Rosie J. Lowry 

category 2: change my mind - abandon dominance
Dominance in Dogs: Fact or Fiction? by Barry Eaton (small but vital book - easy and interesting)
In Defence of Dogs - Why Dogs Need Our Understanding by John Bradshaw
The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson
Oh Behave by Jean Donaldson
Dominance Theory and Dogs by James O'Heare
Bonding With Your Dog by Victoria Schade
The Other End of the Leash: Why we do what we do around dogs by Patricia McConnell
Dogs are from Neptune by Jean Donaldson 

category 3: puppies - super cute! 
Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey
Before & After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar 
Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell and Brenda Scidmore

category 4: general training
The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training by Pamela Dennison
Unlock Your Dogs Potential by Sarah Fisher
100 Ways to Train the Perfect Dog by Sarah Fisher and Marie Miller
Doctor Dunbar's Good Little Dog Book by Ian Dunbar
Clever Dog by Gwen Bailey
Getting in Ttouch with your Dog by Linda Tellington-Jones
How to Handle Living with Your Dog by Winkie Spiers
How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves by Sophia Yin
The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller 

category 5: clicker training
Click to Calm by Emma Parsons
Reaching the Animal Mind: Clicker Training and What It Teaches Us about All Animals by Karen Pryor
Don’t Shoot the Dog by Karen Pyror
Clicking with Your Dog: Step-By-Step in Pictures by Peggy Tillman
Getting Started: Clicker Training for Dogs by Karen Pryor
When Pigs Fly! Training Success with Impossible Dogs by Jane Killion 

category 6: specifics
Mine!: A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs by Jean Donaldson
Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs by Grisha Stewart
Stress in Dogs by Martins Scholz & Clarissa von Reinhardt
Separation Distress & Dogs by James O’ Heare
Aggressive Behaviour In Dogs by James O’Heare
Aggression in Dogs by Brenda Aloff
A Guide to Living with & Training a Fearful Dog by Debbie Jacobs
Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell
Help For your Fearful Dog by Nicole Wilde
100 Ways to Solve Your Dog's Problems by Sarah Fisher & Marie Miller
Barking, the Sound of a Language by Turid Rugaas
How to teach a new dog old tricks by Ian Dunbar
Fight!: A Practical Guide to the Treatment of Dog-dog Aggression by Jean Donaldson
Feisty Fido: Help for the Leash-Reactive Dog by Patricia Mcconnell
Scaredy Dog - Understanding & Rehabilitating your Reactive Dog by Ali Brown
Feeling Outnumbered - How to manage and enjoy a multi dog household by Patricia McConnell & Karen London
Stop - How to control predatory chasing in dogs by David Ryan
Focus not Fear - Training insights from a Reactive Dog Class by Ali Brown
The Canine Commandments by Kendal Shepherd (a must for anyone with children) 

category 7: in-depth
The Evolution of Canine Social Behavior by Roger Abrantes
Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training: Volume I, II & III by Steve Lindsay
Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt (good in particular for those doing actually training & classes)
Dogs a New Understanding of Canine Origin Behaviour and Evolution by Ray & Lorna Coppinger
Dog Behaviour: Genetics And The Social Behavior Of The Dog by John Paul Scott
Canine Neuropsychology for Dog Behaviour Counselors and Trainers by James O'Heare
Canine Behavior: A Guide for Veterinarians by Bonnie Beaver
Changing People, Changing Dogs, Positive Solutions for Difficult Dogs by Dee Ganley
Aggressive Behaviour in Dogs a comprehensive technical manual for professionals by James O’Heare
Low Stress Handling, restraint and Behaviour modification of Dogs & Cats Techniques for developing patients who love their visits by Sophia Yin


----------



## Chagall's mom

*JE-UK*:THANK YOU for your post!! I now know how I'll be spending the long, dark, cold upcoming winter. Truly appreciate you making the reading list available. Maybe we can start our own on-line poodle book club discussion group, perhaps a new forum category? Off to print out the list now...


----------



## JE-UK

Yes! There are some on this list that I haven't read, so I'm checking for Kindle editions ....


----------



## oceanrose

Great list!! Thanks for putting it together!

I'll also add Lads Before the Wind - Karen Pryor. It was difficult for me to grasp clicker training until I read this -and then it 'clicked' for me lol. 

And if you're really working with a lot of dogs with emotional problems - Clinical Behavioral Medicine for Small Animals is awesome.


----------



## JE-UK

Oh, I didn't put it together, I just stole it :smile:.

Thanks for the Karen Pryor addition ... I didn't know about that one.


----------



## peppersb

JE-UK said:


> I have shamelessly nicked this off the Get Jordan Shelley Off the BBC Facebook comments, but someone has so conveniently put such a good list together!
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> category 1 : general books
> Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know: What Dogs Think and Know by Alexandra Horowitz
> Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs by Suzanne Clothier
> How dogs learn by Burch and Bailey
> Excel-Erated Learning: Explaining in Plain English How Dogs Learn and How Best to Teach Them by Pamela J. Reid
> Dog Language by Roger Abrantes
> On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas
> Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide: Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog by Brenda Aloff
> Understanding the Silent Communication of Dogs by Rosie J. Lowry
> 
> category 2: change my mind - abandon dominance
> Dominance in Dogs: Fact or Fiction? by Barry Eaton (small but vital book - easy and interesting)
> In Defence of Dogs - Why Dogs Need Our Understanding by John Bradshaw
> The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson
> Oh Behave by Jean Donaldson
> Dominance Theory and Dogs by James O'Heare
> Bonding With Your Dog by Victoria Schade
> The Other End of the Leash: Why we do what we do around dogs by Patricia McConnell
> Dogs are from Neptune by Jean Donaldson
> 
> category 3: puppies - super cute!
> Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey
> Before & After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar
> Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell and Brenda Scidmore
> 
> category 4: general training
> The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training by Pamela Dennison
> Unlock Your Dogs Potential by Sarah Fisher
> 100 Ways to Train the Perfect Dog by Sarah Fisher and Marie Miller
> Doctor Dunbar's Good Little Dog Book by Ian Dunbar
> Clever Dog by Gwen Bailey
> Getting in Ttouch with your Dog by Linda Tellington-Jones
> How to Handle Living with Your Dog by Winkie Spiers
> How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves by Sophia Yin
> The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
> 
> category 5: clicker training
> Click to Calm by Emma Parsons
> Reaching the Animal Mind: Clicker Training and What It Teaches Us about All Animals by Karen Pryor
> Don’t Shoot the Dog by Karen Pyror
> Clicking with Your Dog: Step-By-Step in Pictures by Peggy Tillman
> Getting Started: Clicker Training for Dogs by Karen Pryor
> When Pigs Fly! Training Success with Impossible Dogs by Jane Killion
> 
> category 6: specifics
> Mine!: A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs by Jean Donaldson
> Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs by Grisha Stewart
> Stress in Dogs by Martins Scholz & Clarissa von Reinhardt
> Separation Distress & Dogs by James O’ Heare
> Aggressive Behaviour In Dogs by James O’Heare
> Aggression in Dogs by Brenda Aloff
> A Guide to Living with & Training a Fearful Dog by Debbie Jacobs
> Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell
> Help For your Fearful Dog by Nicole Wilde
> 100 Ways to Solve Your Dog's Problems by Sarah Fisher & Marie Miller
> Barking, the Sound of a Language by Turid Rugaas
> How to teach a new dog old tricks by Ian Dunbar
> Fight!: A Practical Guide to the Treatment of Dog-dog Aggression by Jean Donaldson
> Feisty Fido: Help for the Leash-Reactive Dog by Patricia Mcconnell
> Scaredy Dog - Understanding & Rehabilitating your Reactive Dog by Ali Brown
> Feeling Outnumbered - How to manage and enjoy a multi dog household by Patricia McConnell & Karen London
> Stop - How to control predatory chasing in dogs by David Ryan
> Focus not Fear - Training insights from a Reactive Dog Class by Ali Brown
> The Canine Commandments by Kendal Shepherd (a must for anyone with children)
> 
> category 7: in-depth
> The Evolution of Canine Social Behavior by Roger Abrantes
> Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training: Volume I, II & III by Steve Lindsay
> Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt (good in particular for those doing actually training & classes)
> Dogs a New Understanding of Canine Origin Behaviour and Evolution by Ray & Lorna Coppinger
> Dog Behaviour: Genetics And The Social Behavior Of The Dog by John Paul Scott
> Canine Neuropsychology for Dog Behaviour Counselors and Trainers by James O'Heare
> Canine Behavior: A Guide for Veterinarians by Bonnie Beaver
> Changing People, Changing Dogs, Positive Solutions for Difficult Dogs by Dee Ganley
> Aggressive Behaviour in Dogs a comprehensive technical manual for professionals by James O’Heare
> Low Stress Handling, restraint and Behaviour modification of Dogs & Cats Techniques for developing patients who love their visits by Sophia Yin


I just came across this old thread with a fantastic reading list! Thanks so much to JE-UK for posting it!

One question: What are the one or two dog training books that you think are best? I am looking for myself and also looking for a Christmas present for a friend who has a 7 month old standard poodle pup--her first dog. (Guess who's a bit late doing her Christmas shopping!??!)


----------



## cookieface

Fabulous list! Thanks for sharing. I would add _The Dog Whisperer: A Compassionate, Nonviolent Approach to Dog Training_ by Paul Owens. He's a little hokey when he discusses positive energy and pre-training meditation, but his basic approach is solid.


----------



## JE-UK

peppersb said:


> I just came across this old thread with a fantastic reading list! Thanks so much to JE-UK for posting it!
> 
> One question: What are the one or two dog training books that you think are best? I am looking for myself and also looking for a Christmas present for a friend who has a 7 month old standard poodle pup--her first dog. (Guess who's a bit late doing her Christmas shopping!??!)


My personal favourites are the Suzanne Clothier and Patricia McConnell's "The Other End of the Leash". Both great!


----------



## fjm

I agree with JE (don't I always!) - those are my favourites, too, but for an actual training manual, Jean Donaldson's "Train your dog like a pro" is excellent, and "The Culture Clash" should be required reading - the story of the Gorns, who keep humans as pets, changed the way I viewed my dogs' "bad" behaviour forever!


----------



## peppersb

Thanks to JE-UK and fjm and Cookieface for your recommendations. I have read Culture Clash and loved it! Clicking over to Amazon to place an order now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Thanks for this, JE-UK. Tiger is a sensitive boy and all too often my style of training is not what he resonds to.


----------



## Liz

Bumping this old thread. Are there any new additions published in the last few years that merit inclusion?


----------



## lily cd re

Two other books by Brenda Aloff books come to mind: Get Connected With Your Dog and Puppy Problems, No Problem.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Maybe this could be stickied? What do you all think? It is very useful, especially for new dog owners.:alberteinstein:


----------



## CharismaticMillie

For those who are interested in training for obedience/rally/performance events, Denise Fenzi's Dog Sports Academy (online classes and books for purchase) is great.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Such a great accumulation of book ideas. I've read a lot of them. I loved Culture Clash a lot. Short, packed with good info about dogs and how they operate. I think since she wrote that there has been a lot of new findings about dogs that may speak to their higher intelligence and understanding than what's in some ways described....that there's a lot more to it than the input-output black box that she doesn't exactly imply, but a little bit leans toward. It's interesting how new ideas and theories are evolving....new discoveries. So, I loved her book and think she's right about a whole lot of it, though some people are put off by her candidness. Her other books are great too. Mine, Fight...really helpful.

Another book of Patricia McConnell's that I really loved besides The Other End of the Leash is For the Love of a Dog...really good. She's a _particularly_ good writer too I think...better than most imo. 

The Power of Positive Training by Pat Miller is one of the first books of this type I read and think it's very good for people who don't want to be bowled over with science and want the quick low down on the concepts and how it all works. It's easy, short and very good. 

For the nuts and bolts (as Jean Donaldson would say) Karen Pryor's books are terrific imo. I read her quite a few years back. 

I totally enjoyed reading Ray and Lorna Coppinger's book. Just fascinating and _very_ detailed so if someone can't slog through tiny details, you might not like it. But I loved it.

There are my book "reviews" for the day. lol.


----------



## Liz

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Maybe this could be stickied? What do you all think? It is very useful, especially for new dog owners.:alberteinstein:


Maybe we can clean it up a bit? It's a very long (exhaustive?) list, and I feel like it needs a top 5 or top 10 list to make it less daunting.


----------



## Skylar

I just finished *The genius of dogs : how dogs are smarter than you think* by *Brian Hare*, who has a website https://www.dognition.com/brian-hare He is a Professor of Cognitive Neuroscience at Duke University who focuses his research on dog cognition and compares it to the dog's nearest relatives, to children and shows how it is similar to the foxes in Siberia Russia that have been domesticated in an experiment that started in the Soviet era. Interesting to read the research and findings - written for the general audience and not an academic one.


----------



## PlayfulPup

Just in case there are other people around here to like to listen to books too, here is what I found from the list on Audible. I also included a few books that I have seen mentioned favorably or by an author on on this list.* I also included a couple books I noticed were on Amazon Kindle Unlimited list. 

*>>Audible<<*
The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs
By Patricia B McConnell

For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend
By Patricia B McConnell

Before and After Getting Your Puppy: the Positive Approach to Raising a Happy Healthy and Well-Behaved Dog
by Ian Dunbar

Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know
By Alexandra Horowitz

The power of positive dog training 
by Pat Miller

How Dogs Learn 
by Mary R. Burch, Jon S. Bailey

*How Dogs Think: What the World Looks Like to Them and Why They Act the Way They Do 
by Stanley Coren

*How to Speak Dog: Mastering the Art of Dog-Human Communication 
by Stanley Coren

*Dog Sense: How the New Science of Dog Behavior Can Make You a Better Friend to Your Pet 
by John Bradshaw

*The Genius of Dogs: How Dogs Are Smarter than You Think 
By Brian Hare, Vanessa Woods

*>>kindle unlimited<<*
Understanding the Silent Communication of Dogs 
by Rosie Lowry

*Puppy Fitness That Fits the Puppy
by Jane Killian


----------



## ozmommi

Thank you Spunky for the Audible list. I LOVE Audible books, i.e. While driving, working in the studio, walking the dogs... you saved me a lot of research time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

